# Need hanging bags/Selling box handle



## kylemanley1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Don't know if it's out of line to try and sell tools on here but figured i'd give it a shot. Looking to get a new set of hanging bags and have a 42" drywall master flat box handle i'm looking to sell if anyones interested. Used handful of times. thanks


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

I got this one I really like it.

http://www.amazon.com/ABCO-3952-5-5-Pocket-Carpenters-Pouch/dp/B00AYE8ZS6/ref=sr_1_29?ie=UTF8&qid=1371501398&sr=8-29&keywords=5+pocket+carpenters


----------

